# Medicare HCC Risk Adjustment



## st1114718

I specialize in Medicare HCC Coding with 8 years coding experience for primary care providers. Seeking remote coding / auditing position.


----------



## Medical_Coder

*HCC Remote Coding Position*

Hi st1114718!

Below is information that I received today via e-mail. I hope this helps! 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Altegra Health - Remote Contract Coding Opportunities


Hello, 

We have immediate openings for HCC/Medicare Risk Adjustment Remote Coders for our current projects.

- Start date is on 11/28/2011.
- Pay for HCC remote is $18/hr and $15/hr for training.
- All coders will be required to attend a 2-week training starting on 11/28.  
- Training would be remote/online and would take place, Mon – Fri., from 6:30am - 3:30pm, Pacific Time or something similar to those hours. 
- After training, shifts are flexible as long as you are able to do 40 hrs/week and your Coding Manager is aware of your scheduled hours.


At Altegra Health (www.AltegraHealth.com) we lead the industry by aligning & integrating our best-in-class resources with our clients to provide revenue cycle management, risk adjustment, data analytics, member engagement, quality measurement & reporting.  In an age where attention to detail counts, providers, health plans & healthcare facilities trust our 1,100+ employees for comprehensive solutions that add value to their bottom line.

Summary:
As an HCC Coder will be responsible for, but not limited to, abstracting diagnosis codes from provider documentation, entering essential information into database, provider education as needed, maintaining the integrity of required reports often utilizing MS Excel, reviewing medical charts, and chart reviews.  

Requirements:
- Acceptable coding certification from AAPC and/or AHIMA: CPC, CPC-H, CCS, CCS-P, RHIT, RHIA.
- Flexibility to travel nationwide.
- Minimum of 2+ years of hands-on ICD-9 coding experience. 
- Proficiency in using ICD-9 coding books.
- Ability to abstract codes from handwritten doctor's notes.
- Working knowledge of computers including laptops.

If you are interested,  you can reach the Recruitment Department below:

Adam Urena - Recruitment Coordinator, Adam.Urena@AltegraHealth.com or via phone at (310) 776-4001 x 237 

Jason Henry - Recruiter, Jason.Henry@AltegraHealth.com or via phone at (310) 776-4001 x 216 

Magno Salva - Recruiter, Magno.Salva@AltegraHealth.com or via phone at (310) 776-4001 x 215


----------



## rprecords99

*HCC 11/28 jobs*

Has anyone applied and tested for these Altegra Health HCC positions, or been hired on for the project yet? I've filled out an application and test, but haven't heard anything back.  Assuming they're already filled...sigh! Just curious if others have been hired on yet. 
Thanks!


----------



## kwylie

*I know*

I know this company as I have used them many times to audit our charts.  

I also have a job opening in Southern California for a HCC coder.  The job is in the San Bernardino / Riverside area.

Where do you live?  kwylie@synermed.com


----------

